# VSL Performance legato scripts in Kontakt



## dpclarkson (Jan 5, 2010)

Hello all, my first post!

I've been struggling to convert my 'old' VSL-Cube library to Kontakt 3.
So far, I've found a script that could replace the EXS24-performance tool:
http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/showthread.php?t=33259 (http://www.northernsounds.com/forum/sho ... hp?t=33259)
It works great, however, whenever I want to layer multiple velocities
into 1 instrument, the script goes haywire.
It seems that this script is written for VSL Performance instruments,
with only 1 velocity-layer.
How can I use/change this script, so I can build a VSL performance .nki with multiple velocity-layers?

Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Ian Livingstone (Jan 5, 2010)

Dave - hi welcome to VI - presume you mean VSL Performance Set, as Cube didn't include any legato patches.

If you own any VSL Horizon libraries, you used to be able to crossgrade at VSL's site from EXS24/Gig to Kontakt2 - was a minimal cost $15 or something per library. And the horizon Kontakt2 patches included a legato script (locked code though) which you can save out and load into other VSL libraries. Don't know if they've discontinued the crossgrades now though - possibly have seeing as they've stopped selling the Horizon sets.

Been a while since I looked, but from memory there were a couple of different scripts for different libraries - I think the guitars were mapped differently to say epic horns so had an individual script. The programming was excellent and included multiple MW dynamic layers too, not sure about velocity though.

I've had good results with the old script you posted a link too - think I had to manually drag all zones up or down an octave as there was no transpose in the script.

Ian


----------



## dpclarkson (Jan 5, 2010)

Hey Ian,

well, it turns out that this script supports multiple velocities after all. =o 
I made a mistake with selecting groups from other nki's.
You indeed have to move the zones an octave or 2.
Now I can finally move the rest of the library to kontakt!

Thanks!

Dave


----------

